# Meet Sully!



## Mara.c33 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys! I recently got a new hedgehog about a week ago now and his name is Sully! He is almost 8 weeks old and is the sweetest little boy ever! He almost never balls up! He is my first hedgehog ever!
Right now he hasnt been used to eating mealies yet. i try them everyday but all this little guy wants to eat is kibble. he's suuuper adventerous and never shy. We're still getting to know each other but I already love the little man.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Beautifull hedgehog! really cute


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Sully is absolutely adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Sully!! He's just precious! I love the last picture!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to HHC, both of you!!

Sully is a cutie!


----------



## Hedgehogwisher (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! He is super duper cute!!! Oh and just curious what camera do you use? Its awesome!!!


----------



## Mara.c33 (Jan 31, 2011)

i also love the last picture its one of my favourites, he looks like a little dumpling!!



Hedgehogwisher said:


> Wow! He is super duper cute!!! Oh and just curious what camera do you use? Its awesome!!!


 hehehe thank you!!!! i use a canon rebel xsi


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

You are lucky to have such a charming little hedgie


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He is so cute....welcome!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Great pics,he's adorable!


----------

